# Kommunikation zwischen Threads



## spiderman21 (20. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht wie ich die Kommunikation zwischen 2 Threads realisieren soll.
Also genau geht es darum das ich einen Server habe, wenn Clients sich mit dem Server verbinden wird für jeden Client ein eigener Thread erstellt. Und zwischen diesen Threads will ich jetzt komunizieren, also ganz einfache sachen, z.B. nur einen String oder eine Zahl austauschen.
Kann mir dabei jemand helfen?

Danke!
lg Stefan


----------



## Thomas Darimont (21. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

da gibts mehrere Möglichkeiten. Du kannst das über gemeinsam bekannte Objekte machen, über einen PipedInput / OutputStream etc...

Gruß Tom


----------



## bemar (25. Oktober 2007)

Probiers mal mit ner statischen Klasse. In statischen Klassen hängen die Variablen und Methoden ja nicht an einem Objekt, sondern an der Klasse. Jeder kann also reinschreiben und rauslesen. ;-)


----------



## Oliver Gierke (30. Oktober 2007)

> Probiers mal mit ner statischen Klasse. In statischen Klassen hängen die Variablen und Methoden ja nicht an einem Objekt, sondern an der Klasse. Jeder kann also reinschreiben und rauslesen.



Das vergisst du am besten gleich wieder. Das ist zwar technisch möglich, verstößt aber gegen so ziemlich alle Paradigmen von Objektorientierung. Weiß net, wer einem sowas beibringt...

REINHAUN!


----------



## karatekid0815 (7. November 2007)

Hi spiderman21,

die Threads kennen doch mit Sicherheit ihren Owner bzw. unterliegen einer zentralen Threadverwaltung. Darüber kann z.B. die Kommunikation laufen.

@bemar
Die statischen Klassen haben es dir wohl angetan   Es gibt mit Sicherheit einige wenige Fälle in denen eine statische Klasse Sinn macht. Mit Sicherheit jedoch nicht beim Thema Threads. Trenne dich mal von dem Gedanken alles mit statischen Klassen erschlagen zu wollen. Spätestens beim Thema App.Server, Skalierbarkeit und Cluster fährst du damit an die Wand.


----------



## Oliver Gierke (8. November 2007)

Die Kombination von "Thread" und "J2EE" ist an sich schon aberwitzig  Obwohl es ja hier eigenentlich nicht um die Kommunikation zwischen Threads sondern um Client und Server geht. Das schreit für den Fall, dass beide in Java Implementiert sind nach RMI... ansonsten müsste man sich evtl. andere Remoting Protokolle anschauen...

Gruß
Ollie


----------



## Thomas Darimont (8. November 2007)

Hallo,

wo steht denn hier was von J2EE? Nur weil er das hier im Bereich gepostet hat heißt das ja noch lange nicht dass er das auch benutzt ;-) In seinem Post ist nämlich keine Rede von einem AppServer ;-)

Gruß Tom


----------



## Oliver Gierke (8. November 2007)

Aber dann sollte der thread doch schnellstmöglich rüber ins reine Java Forum, oder? 

REINHAUN!


----------



## karatekid0815 (8. November 2007)

spiderman21 hat gesagt.:


> ....für jeden Client ein eigener Thread erstellt....


Hi MSProductions,

wie zu lesen ist, geht es um die Kommunikation mehrerer Threads auf Serverseite und nicht um die zwischen Client und Server. Ebenso steht da nix von J2EE. ;-)


----------



## Oliver Gierke (8. November 2007)

spiderman21 hat gesagt.:


> wenn Clients sich mit dem Server verbinden wird für jeden Client ein eigener Thread erstellt. ...



Jup, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil ^^. Ich hatte wahrscheinlich beim Thema Thread im J2EE Forum schon wieder halb abgeschaltet... Asche auf mein Haupt


----------

